# προσωρινοί τίτλοι μετοχών



## oliver_twisted (Jun 26, 2011)

Καλημέρα φίλοι μου!

Έχω ένα ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό μεταβίβασης μετοχών (μιλάμε για ελληνική ΑΕ, μη εισηγμένη στο χρηματιστήριο).

Με το παρόν, ο Πωλητής μεταβιβάζει στον Αγοραστή Χ ονομαστικές μετοχές, *ενσωματωμένες σε προσωρινούς τίτλους* και συγκεκριμένα α) σε έναν (1) τίτλο των χχχχ (χχχχ) μετοχών, με αύξοντα αριθμό τίτλου πενήντα έξι (α/α τίτλου: 56) κτλ κτλ κτλ

Οτι οι μετοχές είναι ενσωματωμένες σε τίτλο, δηλαδή σε αξιόγραφο, μας λέει ότι δεν είναι άυλες, έτσι; (Shares in physical/paper form, non dematerialized shares) Άρα μιλάμε για share/stock certificate

Provisional shares/stock certificates ;

Και για το "ενσωματωμένες"; Το μόνο που μου έρχεται είναι:
[...] registered shares, *held in/represented by* provisional share certificates, namely [...]



Σας μερσώ πολύ! :)


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 26, 2011)

Για δες εδώ κι ας αποφανθούν οι οικονομολόγοι.

Ίσως bearer securities/ bearer certificates?


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 26, 2011)

Ωραίο, Cadmian! Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι λέει πως είναι bearer securities (ανώνυμοι τίτλοι), που αποδεικνύουν την κυριότητα μέχρι την έκδοση των οριστικών ονομαστικών τίτλων και την εγγραφή στο μητρώο μετόχων. Στο κείμενό μου δεν λέει κάτι τέτοιο -μιλάει για ονομαστικές μετοχές- αν και η διαδικασία παίζει να είναι αυτή ακριβώς, δηλ. η έκδοση ανώνυμων προσωρινών τίτλων μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση των διαδικασιών της μεταβίβασης και την εγγραφή στο μητρώο. Δεν ξέρω. Το κρατάω στα υπόψην όμως, δεν τον είχα ξανασυναντήσει τον όρο, και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## Themis (Jun 26, 2011)

Η απόδοση "represented by provisional share certificates" μου φαίνεται ασφαλής και γενικής ισχύος. Δεν θα θεωρούσα σκόπιμο να εισαχθεί ρητά από τη μετάφραση η έννοια του τίτλου στον κομιστή. Άλλωστε η συνέχεια καλύπτεται μια χαρά με τη γενικής ισχύος εκδοχή: "a certificate representing XXX shares...".


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 26, 2011)

Αν οι οριστικοί τίτλοι μετοχών καλύπτονται απ' το registered share/ stock certificates, τότε το bearer certificates ίσως να είναι μία βάσιμη αντιστοιχία. 

Εδώ έχει ένα άρθρο για τους προσωρινούς τίτλους, αλλά δεν εμφανίζεται πολύ καλά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 26, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Θέμη και Cadmian! Καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 26, 2011)

Αν τελικά αποδειχθεί πως υφίσταται η αντιστοιχία, ας έχουμε υπόψη και τα *bearer instrument/ share/ script*.

Γαλλιστί, certificat provisoire d'actions.

Update: Τώρα μόλις είδα ότι παίζει και το temporary share/stock certificate. Δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο είναι δόκιμο, αλλά είναι καλή ψαριά.


----------

